# Boys and Girls Club of America :(



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had called and emailed my local chapter of the Boys and Girls Club of America. I found out that they have been annually auctioning off a Yorkie Puppy at their annual fund raiser when someone came into my store asking if I would contribute a 'new puppy package'. GRRRR!!! I had hoped they would see this as something that could stir up bad publicity and not do it. But I guess they did. My area is too full of puppy mills and byb's not to understand what a good breeder is and that a reputable breeder would not do such a thing. It is a 'closed' auction so they feel it safe because they know everyone who will be there. And they said they do follow up on the puppies that have been sold in the past. But I asked for how long will they do this? What about spay/neuter contracts? Do they screen to make sure it is an appropriate fit for a Yorkie puppy? Do the bidders know the special needs and commitment it takes to have that particular breed?

So I just 'liked' the BAGCOA on FB and made this comment:

*I truly think your organization wonderful but am so sad that our local chapter in Goshen Indiana has chosen to go ahead with the auctioning off of a puppy for their annual fund raiser. No reputable breeder would allow this and irresponsible breeding practices only contribute to the overpopulation of unwanted dogs in rescues and shelters across the country.*

I'm hoping that if I got nowhere by talking to my local chapter, maybe by saying something publicly on a national level will help? What do you all think? 

Here's a link to their site: Boys & Girls Clubs of America | Facebook*
*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd rather they auctioned off someones kids! That is really horrible. Where are they getting these puppies?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried the link and I keep getting a time out message ... Even when I went directly to FB. If I can get it to come up ... I will support your message. Good for you, Crystal, for speaking up! Hugs!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I'd rather they auctioned off someones kids! That is really horrible. Where are they getting these puppies?


They would not tell me the name of the 'breeder'. The one email stated:

The breeder that has agreed to donate the dog for our auction is a small, local, and licensed breeder. We have known him for several years, have been to the facility and have seen first hand that it is well kept and the dogs are taken very good care of. We understand your concerns about puppy mills and we assure you that this is not one. 

So to me, this still smells of a puppy mill. If not a puppy mill, a byb for sure. But a byb would not need to be licensed I don't think.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I tried the link and I keep getting a time out message ... Even when I went directly to FB. If I can get it to come up ... I will support your message. Good for you, Crystal, for speaking up! Hugs!


Marie - if you hit "like" even on that timed out page, it will then take you to the main page.
Crystal, I couldn't agree more and added my post to that page. Good luck.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Susan. I saw your post. I hope we can get a ton of people posting about this.

I did find out that there were a couple of people who were at that auction this weekend who work with rescue and they were outraged. One person stormed out. So I hope we can raise enough awareness that this will never happen again.

I tried to be nice. I sent several very nice emails and talked with them on the phone about this. So did the trainer who does classes at my store. But sadly, it was only the 2 of us who contacted the local chapter and I think they thought we were a couple of animal rights activists and not the norm. I hope they will be surprised to find out that we are not just a few but ARE the norm!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Add me to the list, Crystal. I liked and commented. Good for you to act on this.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Good for you for objecting. 
I commented too! 
Poor little dog.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - if you hit "like" even on that timed out page, it will then take you to the main page.
> Crystal, I couldn't agree more and added my post to that page. Good luck.


Thank you, Sue! I just posted to the link to support you, Crystal. In addition to your FB wall, too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That really is awful Crystal. I posted a comment too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just received an email from Boys and Girls Club of America!! They have thanked you and the rest of us, Crystal, for our comments (their comment to your "thread" is also directly on BAGCOA) I took it as a positive step on their part ... and, at least they are listening and responding to our comments.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It just isn't right. Good job Crystal, I'll check out the link now.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It might be helpful to show them that the code of ethics for the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America prohibits member breeders from doing this (as does the AMA code of ethics): Yorkshire Terrier Club of America Code of Ethics

*4) Puppies will not be sold or consigned to pet stores, agents, or other commercial enterprises nor sold to disreputable breeders, and neither puppies, adult dogs, nor stud services will be offered as prizes or for raffles. 


*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> It might be helpful to show them that the code of ethics for the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America prohibits member breeders from doing this (as does the AMA code of ethics): Yorkshire Terrier Club of America Code of Ethics
> 
> *4) Puppies will not be sold or consigned to pet stores, agents, or other commercial enterprises nor sold to disreputable breeders, and neither puppies, adult dogs, nor stud services will be offered as prizes or for raffles.
> 
> ...


I did share that with the local chapter. If someone higher up in the National Level contacts me personally, I will let them know what breed it was and also what the YTCA states in their code of ethics.

Yep...can we say byb or puppymill?

Just had a 'friend' on FB tell me it was in poor taste to do this publicly and accused me of insinuating the organization had 'malice' in their intentions. I've never insinuated that at all. However on this forum I will say I find it highly suspicious that this statement was overlooked by the local chapter and that they made sure to keep the name of the 'breeder' private from me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just received an email from Boys and Girls Club of America!! They have thanked you and the rest of us, Crystal, for our comments (their comment to your "thread" is also directly on BAGCOA) I took it as a positive step on their part ... and, at least they are listening and responding to our comments.


Yep I saw it too. I responded. I hope I get more info back about this and how it will be dealt with. I did see on the National Page that Paul Mitchell is one of the FB Businesses they 'like' so I'm assuming they support the organization financially. If I have to, I will go to them and let them know that a local chapter is auctioning off a puppy once a year for 3 years now. Paul Mitchell and John Paul Pet are all about stopping animal cruelty and not testing on animals.

Thank you everyone! Keep posting so they don't forget about this, but be respectful. This is a really fine organization and it's just some people in a local chapter that needs to be educated. I do think they need to address this on a National Level though, as to what can and can't be done to raise $.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think your 'friend' is way off. I think the club just has a different mindset and is not informed. I also think they didn't give out the name because they were being cautious and if they were looking into it further , checking out if they had all their i's dotted and t's crossed before offering much else.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just tried going to BACGOA FB page and keep getting "error" messages - maybe they are getting tired of comments on this.

I've quit supporting Make a Wish Foundation ever since the local organization in Naperville purchased a Petland puppy to fulfill a "wish." I sent them a nicely worded email alerting them to the problems with pet stores and got a very rude reply, so no more donations/support for them.

ETA: Just got onto their page and added my comment. Thank you Crystal!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can someone cross post this on Yorkie Talk. They may want to respond as well. I think they would be horrified!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Just tried going to BACGOA FB page and keep getting "error" messages - maybe they are getting tired of comments on this.
> 
> I've quit supporting Make a Wish Foundation ever since the local organization in Naperville purchased a Petland puppy to fulfill a "wish." I sent them a nicely worded email alerting them to the problems with pet stores and got a very rude reply, so no more donations/support for them.
> 
> ETA: Just got onto their page and added my comment. Thank you Crystal!


I love Naperville! Great town!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

*That is horrible! I'm really glad you spoke up. I looked on their website, and here is the contact information if you can't go through FB.
*

*National Headquarters
*1275 Peachtree Street NE
Atlanta, GA 30309-3506
Phone: (404) 487-5700
e-mail (general inquiries): [email protected]


----------

